# Xfinity Higer Speeds



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Our area just got the higher Xfinity speeds and my home pc doubled it's download speed.

My Samsung SM-530NU tablet hasn't shown any increase as of yet.

Is there something besides disconnecting/reconnecting and shutting it down/restarting to attain the higher speeds or is it just capable of attaining these higher speeds?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Might help us to help you if you told us your current typical download speed for the tablet.

Assuming you are using a WiFi connection for the tablet, are you connecting directly to the Comcast modem/router or going through a wireless router/access point connected to the modem?

Does your tablet show a strong WiFi signal?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

cwwozniak said:


> Might help us to help you if you told us your current typical download speed for the tablet.
> 
> Assuming you are using a WiFi connection for the tablet, are you connecting directly to the Comcast modem/router or going through a wireless router/access point connected to the modem?
> 
> Does your tablet show a strong WiFi signal?


I am using WiFi to my tablet and I just checked my Belkin N600DB and it is capable of 300Mbps on both 2.4 and 5.0GHz.

I have my own modem and router which is connected to the modem.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What your router is capable of doing and the typical speeds you are actually getting with your tablet are two different things. Please run the Xfinity speed test on both the tablet and your home PC and tell us the actual speeds you are getting. Is the home PC plugging into the router or the modem?

http://speedtest.comcast.net/


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I use Ookla and get 50/6Mbps on my home pc and 18/6Mbps on my tablet.

My pc is connected directly to my modem. 

I just had my second cataract surgery so this is very difficult.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am at the doctor's office and just did a speed test and got 27Mbps download. That is about 10 higher than I get at home so I guess the slowdown is on my router.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Since I got home I have changed the channel from "auto" to a static one and changed from 802 11 b/g/n to just 802 11 n to no avail.

Since the tablet will do anything I need I am going to give it a rest.

Sometimes I am to curious for my own good.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Have been busy at home and work and have not been here for a few days.

Depending on the number of neighbors running their own wireless routers and access point and how they use them, switching to a fixed channel may cause random connection problems in the future.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I had reset everything back to the previous settings.

Thanks for trying to help on this but I guess I can live 22Mbps downloads.:up:


----------

